# Will travel snow plow & removal



## digger29 (Feb 25, 2010)

No snow in southern New England, I will travel anywhere & work as long as it takes. 
I have a chevy 2500HD w/8 ft HD Fisher & 11 HP 27" Snowblower also have emergency backup parts & beacon , First aid kit & Battery Jumpstarter w/compressor Chain & chainsaws


----------

